# Ryanair 2 Euro - is it legal?



## PetPal (30 Oct 2007)

I flew from Birmingham to Dublin last night.  Ryanair wouldn't give me a boarding pass until I went to another desk and paid another 2 Euro!  I asked why this was.  It's a fee for booking online - ok - but Ryanair 'forgot' to charge me this 2 euro when I booked online (weeks ago)!  I had to queue at another desk, pay the 2 Euro, then come back to the check-in and pick up my boarding card.  Do they really need my 2 euro that badly?  My real concern is whether this is actually legal.  Surely it's Ryanair's mistake.  Isn't it akin to buying something in a shop, paying what I am asked to pay, and then the shopkeeper comes knocking on my door 4 weeks later asking for another 2 Euro because he 'forgot' to charge me the right amount.  Has anybody any ideas as to whether this is illegal?


----------



## bacchus (30 Oct 2007)

PetPal said:


> Ryanair wouldn't give me a boarding pass until I went to another desk and paid another 2 Euro!


 
Yes, it is in their . 
You actually should have been charged €3 (or £2 which is may be what you meant).


----------



## PetPal (30 Oct 2007)

bacchus said:


> Yes, it is in their .
> You actually should have been charged €3 (or £2 which is may be what you meant).


Thanks Bacchus.  Yes it was actually 2 sterling.  I thought it was just something that they 'forgot', but from looking at the T&Cs it seems that they will charge it to everybody who isn't a priority booking (am I reading it correctly?).  It seems an awful lot of hard work for just a few quid.  Why don't they just charge it online when I book?


----------



## ClubMan (30 Oct 2007)

PetPal said:


> Why don't they just charge it online when I book?


Because you could subsequently to making the booking choose priority boarding perhaps?


----------



## bacchus (30 Oct 2007)

They do not charge everybody. They charge whoever do not bring their printed boarding pass, and avail of web-checking when booking tickets. 
What is your case?



			
				Ryanair said:
			
		

> Any passenger failing to present their printed Check N'Go boarding pass at airport security and the departure gate will be charged a airport check-in fee currently at the rate of £2/€3 per person (or local currency equivalent). This is only available if airport check-in is still open.


----------



## moe1013 (1 Nov 2007)

I knew my big bag of pennies would come in handy eventually!! he he..

Things are getting desperate in RYR, I was accosted by staff as I came off the escalator in Stansted yesterday. They were making one last effort to sell priority boarding. They were standing about 40 yards from the gate with what looked like raffle tickets. Laughed!


----------



## Guest127 (3 Nov 2007)

afraid of this same scenario when returning from holidays with Ry. They make you go to another queue to pay for excess weight and fearing they might apply the same policy to    passengers who have no access to online boarding for the return journeys decided that easiest way was just to check in a bag in both directions. downsides: -€12 and queueing. upsides: baggage allowance now 25kgs, room for booze if purchasing (saw 1L Gordons Gin for sale for less than €10 in Fuerteventura last year but no way of taking it through security)in resort and knowing they can't send you to another queue to pay for boarding pass. So michael wins the €12. and you gain some of it back in other ways.


----------



## moe1013 (3 Nov 2007)

Em, 25kgs?? since when? Their site still says 15.. Hope I'm not bursting a bubble here..


----------



## cappamj (3 Nov 2007)

Will be going to Fuerteventura mid Nov have hand luggage only and online check in, just realised now I might not have access to printer for boarding cards on way back and will miss out on duty free except at airport.
If i do not have boarding card do I pay at airport to get it?
If I then decide to check in a bag do I miss priority boarding.


----------



## Guest127 (5 Nov 2007)

cappamj said:


> Will be going to Fuerteventura mid Nov have hand luggage only and online check in, just realised now I might not have access to printer for boarding cards on way back and will miss out on duty free except at airport.
> If i do not have boarding card do I pay at airport to get it?
> If I then decide to check in a bag do I miss priority boarding.


 

Earlier in year in Fuerte there was no problem with boarding cards but don't know with new set up. Booze cheaper in resort than at airport (but not significantly so ie €10 vs around €12 for 1 Litre. Going again in Feby and just decided easiest way was to book luggage as I won't have access to printer. If you are staying at one the big hotels they might access the RY site and print it off for you. 




moe1013 said:


> Em, 25kgs?? since when? Their site still says 15.. Hope I'm not bursting a bubble here..


 
15 kgs checked luggage and 10kg cabin luggage. You can have both.


----------



## divadsnilloc (6 Nov 2007)

As regards Fuerteventura, even if you have your boarding pass printed off, you still have to go to the Ryanair office in the airport to have a delightful yellow bit of paper stapled to your self printed boarding pass. I only came back from Fuerte last Sunday and saw some people walking past the check in desk only to be turned back to get the yellow sticker. 

Also, they are now very sticky on hand luggage weight. They are actually weighing your hand luggage on the belt before you get your boarding pass. Be warned.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2007)

divadsnilloc said:


> Also, they are now very sticky on hand luggage weight. They are actually weighing your hand luggage on the belt before you get your boarding pass. Be warned.


Seems reasonable enough to me. Do you think it's not?


----------



## divadsnilloc (6 Nov 2007)

No problem with them weighing your hand luggage, but this becomes totally irrelevant after you go through duty free and shops etc where you can stuff in any amount that you can into your hand luggage and then board the plane without your bag being reweighed. 

It is equally as ridiculous, as I personally discovered yesterday, that if your hand luggage is over 10KG and you are asked to remove something to reduce the weight, you can then put the item(s) back into your bag after receiving your boarding pass. Ironically, as I was flying Ryanair, the item which I removed was the new biography on Michael O'Leary by Alan Ruddockand it itself weighed 1KG.


----------



## Guest127 (6 Nov 2007)

Fuerteventura is the only airport I know where you can at least weigh your bags on a spare check in desk in advance of queueing up. Suspect its only because there are plenty of free check in desks available and the airport staff there are easy going and friendly.  Easy Jet in Belfast make you pop your bag into a measuring 'cage' and if it doesn't fit you have to check it. Ryanair quote  two different measurements , one in metric and one in imperial. they are (naturally) slightly different. But the weight allowance is the same. Glad now I paid the  extra €12 for the checked in bag. as for priority boarding, you saw yourself last Sunday. its just one queue.


----------



## PetPal (6 Nov 2007)

bacchus said:


> They do not charge everybody. They charge whoever do not bring their printed boarding pass, and avail of web-checking when booking tickets.
> What is your case?


 
Bacchus, I printed out my confirmation and brought it with me.  I didn't avail of web checking because, as I remember, it involved (another) extra cost.  They get you every which way!!


----------



## Guest127 (7 Nov 2007)

PetPal said:


> Bacchus, I printed out my confirmation and brought it with me. I didn't avail of web checking because, as I remember, it involved (another) extra cost. They get you every which way!!


 
Confirmation of booking will definitely not get you onto the aircraft, nor even through security.


----------



## putsch (7 Nov 2007)

Last week did 2 legs with ry - La Rochelle-Standsted-Dublin. My printed web check in was adequate both in LaR and Stnstd . The big problem is in Standsted - absolutely everything must go in one bag and that is then weighed at departure gate to ensure total is less than 10k. I had to wear several jackets to get the weight down - fortunately stansted have a weigh in centre before the departure gate. On this logic shouldn't we all be weighed & heavier passengers pay more?


----------



## moe1013 (7 Nov 2007)

I know this is thread creep a bit but putsch raises an interesting point. I had the same problem in Stansed last week re 10kg bag at security.

The story is hand baggage weight is an airlne thing. They vary so much from airline to airline, from 6-10kg mostly. Obviously Ryanair want you to bring hand baggage only as do most of the other low cost airlines. This is done to minimize hassle for the airlines and no technical reason. For example easyjet will let you bring any weight "as long as you can lift it into the stowage areas yourself". Although flying extra weight around does cost the airlines extra fuel it is pretty minimal on short trips.

So to Stansted where they weigh the bags at security. As far as I can see they have no right to do this, see  [broken link removed] 
It looks to me like they are doing Ryanairs dirty work (remember easy from the same airport is unlimited) For the record they NEVER weight bags at security at LGW or LHR. 

As far as I'm concerned it's just another reason to avoid Stansted.


----------



## soy (8 Nov 2007)

moe1013 said:


> I know this is thread creep a bit but putsch raises an interesting point. I had the same problem in Stansed last week re 10kg bag at security.
> 
> The story is hand baggage weight is an airlne thing. They vary so much from airline to airline, from 6-10kg mostly. Obviously Ryanair want you to bring hand baggage only as do most of the other low cost airlines. This is done to minimize hassle for the airlines and no technical reason. For example easyjet will let you bring any weight "as long as you can lift it into the stowage areas yourself". Although flying extra weight around does cost the airlines extra fuel it is pretty minimal on short trips.
> 
> ...



I agree.
BTW, who runs the check-in desks at Stanstead? Could it be that the desks are run by airport management and that Ryanair offer a % cut on the extra weight revenues.


----------

